

Ask HN: Urban Tech - Ideas to improve our cities - matthewjames

I inspired by the article (linked at the end) talking about how technology is, and can change the way citizens interact with their cities. It really interested me, seemingly a lot of ideas should not be that hard to implement.<p>Public Safety: When I hear this term I think of mainly construction sites, traffic jams, etc. I was thinking, how can we integrate tech to alert users to changing conditions?<p>You know those alert signs? That display closings etc.? What if they were modified with a piece of hardware broadcasting its location to an API, and a correlating phone app using a push notification or voice alert to let the user know they are approaching. This could be applied to many things such as bike lanes, etc.<p>Thoughts? What are your ideas?<p>Article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;24&#x2F;cities-take-lead-on-app-development&#x2F;#tmhmdj:QzLJ
======
tropchan
Very interesting article, especially for a technology enthusiast with a formal
background in urban development. I think there is tremendous opportunity in
this market, as cities start sharing data and aim to build "smart cities".

As for your idea, I'm not sure I understand / or see the need. Hardware sounds
less scalable, but couldn't you crowdsource that data in real-time, like Waze
does? Data in cities can be used in so many ways, it's unbelievable.. example:
in university we look at correlation with graffiti and vacancy.. other
students did studies on linkages between health issues arising from school
yard proximity to traffic... the point being is geo-locational data is has
high value.

In relation to your idea, I definitely see opportunity for tracking and
collecting data... especially if it can be sold to Urban Planning Departments
for research (rather than just another advertising budget). Here is a Montreal
based project: [http://www.datamobileapp.ca..](http://www.datamobileapp.ca..).
challenge is finding an engaging way to get people to use it (obviously ).

Any idea on a better way engaging people? There has to be a better way to vote
on local issues than attending public meetings.. Right?

~~~
matthewjames
That is a great idea, but by crowdsourcing I assume you mean the end-users
reporting the accident, the work zone, etc. correct?

I love that idea and it is a old/tested one, but from a safety perspective do
we want people touching their phones while driving to report the location? If
they wait till they reach their destination to report, the accident may be
cleaned up or the exact location data of the work zone may become inaccurate.
Also, who would be in charge of removing that data, checking if an accident is
gone, etc?

Just some random questions I am throwing out there. I was going more for a
very cheap 3G/4G-enabled device to broadcast live to a "City API". Thoughts?

~~~
tropchan
Sorry I didn't answer more quickly.

Yes, that's what I mean by crowdsourced data. I agree on the safety concerns
while driving. However, even if you could collect data on emotions of people
throughout the day in a city... that would be insanely useful for planners...
aka knowing when people are angry sitting in traffic, scared in sketchy areas
of the city, or where they go for walks often because it's a beautiful park.
They can analyze all that data to plan smarter cities. The issue here is: how
do you engage the "crowd" enough for them to share this data?

Yes the city API idea is definitely cool. With all the data opening up it's
good timing for sure... Only thing is, I heard the API aren't exactly perfect.
Depends on what you are working on. I met with a Founder of a Parking App that
was building on data like you are talking about.

------
jimkri
>What if they were modified with a piece of hardware broadcasting its location
to an API, and a correlating phone app using a push notification or voice
alert to let the user know they are approaching.

You could use a beacon attached to a telephone pole, this is just some random
idea, that will broadcast the location and push notifications. Or something in
that nature, because I know retailers do this when you walk by a certain
section and you have their app you will get a notification. So for public
safety you could just have a app and if there is a crime that was reported,
like a shooting, if you are within a certain block radius you get a
notification.

This is something that I have thought about especially living in Philadelphia,
constant crime is going on. I don't know what I am walking into or riding my
bike into. It would be awesome to have updated information like this.

~~~
matthewjames
I really like the idea of a beacon, but I wonder how far out that beacon could
be picked up by a user driving down the highway towards it?

Or maybe relating to my last comment above, use a 3G/4G device to broadcast
information to a "City API" that a app on the user's phone can utilize for
notifications, etc?

------
brudgers
Here in the US, Google Maps with traffic data provides _situational awareness_
as I drive, albeit without voice alerts [but at far longer ranges than make
sense for alert based notification]. This suggests that over the long haul,
the technology stack from my pocket to the map server may ultimately become
public service infrastructure along the same logical path that propelled fire
fighting from a private to a public sector service.

~~~
matthewjames
Wow, I never thought about it like that, becoming public infrastructure. If
that were to happen, what would keep the Department of Transportation in each
state from adopting beacons and installing them on mile-markers, etc?

------
Red_
I just love all the ideas on LifeEdited for improving urban living.

[http://www.lifeedited.com/](http://www.lifeedited.com/)

